# Spinning-BOO



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My orange and black yarn has mostly thin with some thick spots. May make a cowl out of it with some purple wool.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love your BOO!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice, and seasonal. I really like thick and thin yarn.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Oh I like that very much. Love the textured look.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

That came out awesome! Love it!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great Halloween colors!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I love your Boo. If we wanted perfect yarn we could buy it. Handspun has texture, at least mine does.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I see beautiful fall colors and really nice spinning. Well done.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Enjoy wearing your cowl. Can you show us when it is knit up? Love the colors


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Bootiful!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

perfect for the season


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

That came out really nice...spinning is ever so much fun


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I also like it, a lot!


----------

